# Houseboat rentals?



## DDM (May 30, 2006)

I've reserved a houseboat for a week in july for a family vacation on lake marion here in sc. Has anyone here ever rented one for a week?


----------



## stihlatit (May 30, 2006)

I hope its not windy out as they are usually underpowered and very susceptible to wind. Have fun DDM but be careful, especially when mooring. They are sometimes hard to control due to the sidewind and or currents.


----------



## 04ultra (May 30, 2006)

DDM said:


> I've reserved a houseboat for a week in july for a family vacation on lake marion here in sc. Has anyone here ever rented one for a week?




What week ??? let us know so we can plan ahead....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 30, 2006)

DDM said:


> I've reserved a houseboat for a week in july for a family vacation on lake marion here in sc. Has anyone here ever rented one for a week?



David, i have never rented a house boat, but i have fished alot of lakes in SC. I have been to Lake Murray,Joe cassie,Kiwi, and Santee Cooper, i have always wanted to go to Lake Marion. If im not mistaken i think its a rather large lake for the carolinas. Hope you guys have fun


----------



## DDM (May 30, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it beats the heck out of the theme parks!I'll probably tow the runabout around behind it for tubing and kneeboarding.We considered a cabin but think this will be more fun.


----------



## 04ultra (May 30, 2006)

David we really need the date...How can we plan the party with out a date...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> David we really need the date...How can we plan the party with out a date...




There we go, hey ultra i no how to get there if he tells us. LOL:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DDM (May 30, 2006)

04ultra said:


> David we really need the date...How can we plan the party with out a date...



arrive around july 6th just hang out and wait.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 31, 2006)

DDM said:


> arrive around july 6th just hang out and wait.



Glad I had my brouzer adjusted, as I read arrive some were in the middle of June,,,, never want to miss the boat, if you know what I mean.

Don't worry, I bet most here don't eat much when we're drinking!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 31, 2006)

DDM said:


> I'm looking forward to it beats the heck out of the theme parks!.




Yeah, but so does having your fingernails pulled out! 



Sounds like fun - that's something I've wanted to do for years....


----------



## DDM (May 31, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Dave,
> 
> I will be able to take over your moderator duties on the 4th like we discussed. Drop me a PM when you get back.
> 
> ...



No problem! think you can keep them inline?


----------



## 04ultra (May 31, 2006)

DDM said:


> No problem! think you can keep them inline?





Only if Dan buy's the first round......LOL:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 4, 2006)

DDM if you get some nice pictures on that vacation,could you post them ?? Like this picture that you didn't take yet...


----------



## Darin (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a houseboat in Page, AZ. They are very expensive to rent but if you buy into a corporation like we did we get it for $1500 for the week. Its a 70' 4 bed 2 bath. We can drive it from the top deck or the bottom. If there are high winds make sure you anchor deep. Watch for sandbars when beaching it. I beat up the prop pretty good one year. I attached a few photos. One of the canyon walls when driving the boat and the other one of my boy in '04. They minded the water VERY well. Have fun you will have a blast.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 4, 2006)

Darin said:


> We have a houseboat in Page, AZ. They are very expensive to rent but if you buy into a corporation like we did we get it for $1500 for the week. Its a 70' 4 bed 2 bath. We can drive it from the top deck or the bottom. If there are high winds make sure you anchor deep. Watch for sandbars when beaching it. I beat up the prop pretty good one year. I attached a few photos. One of the canyon walls when driving the boat and the other one of my boy in '04. They minded the water VERY well. Have fun you will have a blast.




Darin that looks very nice, the lakes over here are very diffrent, those canyon walls look neat, what kind of fish are in there?


----------



## Darin (Jun 4, 2006)

pike and bass mostly. LOTS of bass


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry DDM I just found another picture you didnt take yet of your vacation...


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 15, 2006)

DDM just make sure you take lots of pictures..LOL


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 15, 2006)

WOW....nice vacation


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 15, 2006)

lovetheoutdoors said:


> WOW....nice vacation




Chad settle down......


----------



## 04ultra (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow Dave ... Thats nice...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 15, 2006)

04ultra said:


> Wow Dave ... Thats nice...




i cant settle down......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

